# Deadwood



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2009)

Going on my recently cemented conviction that HBO are incapable of making a bad show, I decided to watch this despite not being a big fan of westerns.

First two eps are  and this will definetly keep me going till new true blood/being human/doctor who.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

Jeffrey has been bigging it up for a few years now. Cant say I've been tempted though, its got Lovejoy in it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2009)

Lovejoy is a _bastard_ in this


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

Deadwood is fucking brilliant!


----------



## perplexis (Mar 12, 2009)

Ian McShane is wicked in it, Lovejoy or no Lovejoy 
I liked the show on the whole but it weakens dramatically in the 3rd series as it appears to write itself into a hole.
The script and the acting are very strong and I enjoyed it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

> Going on my recently cemented conviction that HBO are incapable of making a bad show,



Big fan of Sex and The City then?

Deadwood is the bollocks however/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

I remember when Ian McShane was in Columbo.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

Is Being Human HBO?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

BBC isn't it?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2009)

ya BBC. It's the only recent show that has had me hooked, apart from trueblood and of course the horribly flawed but slowly improving Heros


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

Heroes is fucking wank. 

How can you mention Heroes and Deadwood in the same thread? Just imagine what Al Swearengen would say about Heroes.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

Ian Mcshane makes me feel slightly odd. The same off kilter/ allergic response I get when I see Nicolas Cage.  

I dont think I could bring myself to watch it tbh


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2009)

He's pretty good in it.


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2009)

Ian McShane was good in Sexy Beast. Is this Deadwood thingy on BBC now then?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> He's pretty good in it.



He is _very_ good in it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Heroes is fucking wank.
> 
> How can you mention Heroes and Deadwood in the same thread? Just imagine what Al Swearengen would say about Heroes.



'They're all a bunch of fucking cocksuckers out to take my money and my bar, now suck my cock cheerleader, and don't make any noise about it'


----------



## shygirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Deadwood is fantastic!  McShane's acting is superb, in fact, I can't think of a single character who doesn't put in a great performance.  I've watched the first two series three times now, and get more from it each time.   Never thought it would be my thing, but it blew me away.


----------



## Lionman (Mar 12, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Just imagine what Al Swearengen would say about Heroes.




I don't know but I'm guessing it would contain the words Fuck, Cocksucker, Dozy, Cunt & Gimp.


I *heart* frivolous (motherfucking) swearing


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

It got a second season? I heard it was cancelled.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, and its not for the faint-hearted - a couple of scenes are truely sickening.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

Melinda said:


> It got a second season? I heard it was cancelled.



3 seasons of 12 episodes.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

shygirl said:


> Oh, and its not for the faint-hearted - a couple of scenes are truely sickening.



Yeah, when Al gets cut for the stone and has to piss it out is fucking hardcore


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2009)

Heroes needs to be watched purely for Sylar, awesome powers and the ever-diminishing hope that claire might get her baps out.

Deadwood seems like it's a cut above from the 2 eps I saw


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

So, I assume that you're a closet (no homophobia intended) fan of SATC, dotty?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Heroes needs to be watched purely for Sylar, awesome powers and the ever-diminishing hope that claire might get her baps out.
> 
> Deadwood seems like it's a cut above from the 2 eps I saw


Ive not bothered with season 3 of Heroes so appalled was I by the botched second season. 

I tried Dollhouse with Eliza Dushku, watched the first episode and it was godawful. Eye and ear pollution. 

Technically, it made La Femme Nikita look well crafted.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have not watched Heroes since there was a character in the first series called Eden McCain.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

Have to agree re: Dollhouse - so bad I couldn't look beyond the badness and just simply gaze at la Dusky


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

La Femme Nikita.



I used to watch that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 12, 2009)

Me too. I was always surprised at the...broadness, the solidity, of the woman playing Nikita - she wasn't fat or owt, just pretty sturdy IYSWIm


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> La Femme Nikita.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to watch that.



That didn't coincide with puberty did it? 

It was Daisy Duke in my day.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

NVP said:


> That didn't coincide with puberty did it?
> 
> It was Daisy Duke in my day.



Yes.

Yes it did.


----------



## Voley (Mar 12, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes it did.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

I liked her. She's about 7 % responsible for me being a badass.  Strapping Australian I think. 


Where was that show supposed to be set btw? I remember everyone having completely different accents.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So, I assume that you're a closet (no homophobia intended) fan of SATC, dotty?



nah, but then that show wasn't aimed for my demographic.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

He is definitely a secret fan, I reckon.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 12, 2009)

I bet he's seen more episodes than not.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 12, 2009)

Deadwood is brilliant, Timothy Olyphant gets props from me for being able to clench for almost the entire run of the show.

Must have hurt.


----------



## Lionman (Mar 12, 2009)

^^^^^^^

He walks like a thunderbird. Arms straight down by his sides & no movement in the entire upper body.

But for me it's all about Doc.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lionman said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> *He walks like a thunderbird. Arms straight down by his sides & no movement in the entire upper body.*
> 
> But for me it's all about Doc.



I like that. There is something a bit menacing in it.


----------



## Lionman (Mar 12, 2009)

It always kind of bugged me but I guess he is supposed to be pretty uptight so it works in the context.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Going on my recently cemented conviction that HBO are incapable of making a bad show, I decided to watch this despite not being a big fan of westerns.
> 
> First two eps are  and this will definetly keep me going till new true blood/being human/doctor who.



I loved the first series, but for some reason had nothing like the same enthusiasm for the second.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I loved the first series, but for some reason had nothing like the same enthusiasm for the second.



The 2nd Season was fantastic, the 3rd Season was not as good (but still great TV, and boasted a fantastic performance by the guy playing George Hearst).


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2009)

bumped as I just watched the first episode, after managing to borrow it off of someone.  So far, it's good.  The language/accents are a bit impenetrable, but that's my only complaint.  Top show...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)

Deadwood's better than The Wire


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)

I want Deadwood whiskers


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Deadwood's better than The Wire



I was gonna mention that show, as it is my wire replacement for the moment.  But I thought we might get through an HBO related thread without bringing it up... 

You're wrong, though.  After watching just one episode of Deadwood, I can categorically say that the wire is the best goddam TV show of the last 200 years, and the next 200 years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)

you've only watched one!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> you've only watched one!



yeah, but I've seen every episode of the wire.  which says it all, really.


----------



## kerb (Apr 14, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> He is _very_ good in it.



Without sounding like pompous arse, there's something Shakespearean about him. His monologues and the way he analyses people and his situation and how it affects him is awesome (i know there's a better word for it than that) 

He and it are amazing. Absoultey love Deadwood


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2009)

kerb said:


> Without sounding like pompous arse, there's something Shakespearean about him. His monologues and the way he analyses people and his situation and how it affects him is awesome (i know there's a better word for it than that)
> 
> He and it are amazing. Absoultey love Deadwood



but he's no Omar...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> yeah, but I've seen every episode of the wire.  which says it all, really.



not really


----------



## kerb (Apr 14, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> but he's no Omar...



Was he in deadwood?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2009)

irony, anyone?  that bit about "hoping we could get through a thread without mentioning how great the wire is"?  OK, not that funny, but not that subtle, either


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2009)

Deadwood's easier to get into than The Wire, but after a while it starts to lose its novelty value, whereas the Wire is tough to start with, but then really grips you...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> irony, anyone?  that bit about "hoping we could get through a thread without mentioning how great the wire is"?  OK, not that funny, but not that subtle, either


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 15, 2009)

fucking cocksuckers


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2009)

I got as far as ep 3 or four but shiny things distracted me.

This bumpage encourages me to download moar


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 15, 2009)

anybody watching kings?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 15, 2009)

lostexpectation said:


> anybody watching kings?



I was planning to, but it's been cancelled by NBC, so not sure if I should bother now.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 15, 2009)

_Cocksucker! San Francisco Cocksucker!_


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 15, 2009)

Al Swearengen: You want a blow job while I talk to you? 
Judge: No. 
Al Swearengen: I wasn't offering personally.


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 17, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I was planning to, but it's been cancelled by NBC, so not sure if I should bother now.



there nothing else better on now


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 17, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I remember when Ian McShane was in Columbo.


I remember when Johnny Cash was in an episode of "Murder, She Wrote".


----------



## madzone (Apr 17, 2009)

I really did love Deadwood but it was on at gthe peak of me bing ill and I found I had to really concentrate on what they were saying as the language was quiet rich and florid. It tired me out in the end


----------



## STFC (Apr 17, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I remember when Johnny Cash was in an episode of "Murder, She Wrote".



That's up there with Boy George on The A-Team.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 17, 2009)

Better than The Wire.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 17, 2009)

kerb said:


> Without sounding like pompous arse, there's something Shakespearean about him.




Definitely.  The writers allude to Shakespeare a lot, and the dialgoue is often closer to Elizabethan than to Old West.  That's one of the things that's great about it.


----------



## kerb (Apr 17, 2009)

Plus I dont recall seeing many programs where the monolgue is used. Of course in Shakespeare it's commonplace but on a TV series it's rare i think. A simple  technique but when used with a character like Swearengen was one of the great features of the show. They couldnt have cast a better actor than McShane for this. 

Actually time to re-watch it methinks


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 17, 2009)

kerb said:


> Plus I dont recall seeing many programs where the monolgue is used. Of course in Shakespeare it's commonplace but on a TV series it's rare i think. A simple  technique but when used with a character like Swearengen was one of the great features of the show. They couldnt have cast a better actor than McShane for this.
> 
> Actually time to re-watch it methinks



The blowjob monologues (particularly with Dolly when he talks about his mother and the orphanage) are some of the best scenes in television. Period.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 17, 2009)

I could sit and watch Swearengen curse all day. He takes such fucking relish in it


----------



## mk12 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm on Series 2 of this now. 

Why is Swearengen interested in Deadwood getting annexed by Montana, and not Dakota? What's in it for him?


----------



## debaser (Mar 25, 2010)

mk12 said:


> I'm on Series 2 of this now.
> 
> Why is Swearengen interested in Deadwood getting annexed by Montana, and not Dakota? What's in it for him?



Somthing to do with Bullocks relationship with the judge in Montana wasn't it? Hes looking out for the camp really, he has some feelings in there. 

It was hemorrhaging steam by series 3 but Swearengen only got better and better.


----------



## mk12 (Mar 25, 2010)

But how is he looking out for the camp? Why is Montana better than Dakota?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

If anyone wants this then £8.95 delivered


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 18, 2010)

Scarily enough, most of the characters, including Swearingen, were real people.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2010)

thy do play very fast and loose withj exactly what those real people did, however. Bullock didn't arrive till after Wild Bill had been killed in reality, and it was he (Bullock) not EB who owned the Grand Central Hotel.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If anyone wants this then £8.95 delivered


If it was all 3 I might


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2010)

It is a work of genius.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> If anyone wants this then £8.95 delivered


Second season is £8.70 too.

Third season... £46.49


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2010)

whole thing for £28.47 on Amazon or HMV


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 18, 2010)

All 3 series for under £30 on Amazon UK


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> whole thing for £28.47 on Amazon or HMV


£28 worth spending imo.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2010)

absolutely.  Not sure if the extra disc (that explains what would have happened in series 4) is only in the box set or if you always get i with S3

I suppose the fact that they were all real(ish) means you can just read the history!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 18, 2010)

For anyone who's interested, wiki's page on Deadwood, South Dakota:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadwood,_South_Dakota

My guess would be S4 would've covered the events leading up to the Great Fire which wiped out 300 buildings in the town.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 18, 2010)

belboid said:


> thy do play very fast and loose withj exactly what those real people did, however. Bullock didn't arrive till after Wild Bill had been killed in reality, and it was he (Bullock) not EB who owned the Grand Central Hotel.



Some of the people involved played fast and loose with the truth too.  Calamity Jane once claimed that she'd had a baby with Wild Bill, but all accounts point to him hating the sight of her.  And there's no evidence they ever knew each other before Deadwood.

And Wild Bill's nickname when he worked for the Pony Express in Nebraska was "Duck Bill" due to his abnormally large nose.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 19, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Some of the people involved played fast and loose with the truth too.



True.

Wild Bill Hickok was once quoted as saying he only ever shot people in self defence. If his claim is true, m'lud, then I respectfully put it to the court that he spent a suspiciously large portion of his time defending himself.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2010)

As far as Milch's creation is concerned, not a lot of that matters though does it; it's a treatise on how 'we' build society from chaos and anarchy, and how the exercise of power and politics in what became the USA meant that  particular society developed in its own way. In Deadwood itself, we also witness the death of individualism and the birth of collectivism. And all that shit.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Only ever saw a few eps from S1 in the past, so I got the box set a couple of months ago for £22 from Amazon.
Started watching it again yesterday


----------



## rollinder (Jun 19, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> I remember when Johnny Cash was in an episode of "Murder, She Wrote".



he was in Murder She Wrote as well as Columbo and Dr Quin Medicine Woman (& the Simpsons kind of) ?


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 19, 2010)

rollinder said:


> he was in Murder She Wrote as well as Columbo and Dr Quin Medicine Woman (& the Simpsons kind of) ?



He also did a brilliant (and sadly underrated, IMHO) Western with Kirk Douglas called 'A Gunfight.' It was a kind of morality play as much it was a Western, featuring Cash and Douglas as two aging gunslingers who decide to fight to the death in a bullring, before a paying audience.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 1, 2010)

Bumpage, because I've recently rewatched Season 1 and forgotten how utterly brilliant Brad Dourif is in this. His speeches about the war and railing against God are breathtaking stuff 

It definitely rewards repeated viewings, can't believe how many small scenes / bits of dialogue end up having an impact later on.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

He the doc?

I wish I'd got the set when it was £28!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have all 3 series on DVD, but have only watched about 3 episodes so far, keep meaning to watch more


----------



## elevendayempire (Dec 1, 2010)

The Blu-ray's just come out in the US. Wish they'd release it here.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 1, 2010)

Biddly said:


> He the doc?
> 
> I wish I'd got the set when it was £28!


 
Yep, his relationships with Al, Trixie and Jane are some of the best bits of the show.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

marty21 said:


> I have all 3 series on DVD, but have only watched about 3 episodes so far, keep meaning to watch more


do it marty. I know I watched it far too quickly and there's a helluva lot of dialogue in there anyway, so a rewatch is due.



elevendayempire said:


> The Blu-ray's just come out in the US. Wish they'd release it here.


ooh, when they do that maybe the dvd price will go down


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 1, 2010)

If it's region free, and you can stomach paying £110, you can get it on amazon


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 1, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Yep, his relationships with Al, Trixie and Jane are some of the best bits of the show.


I really want to watch it again.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2010)

According to the link in post 81, it's  £32


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 2, 2010)

kyser is linking to blueray


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2010)

oh okay, I'm still impressed with myself that I moved on from betamax


----------



## silverfish (Feb 11, 2011)

Just finished series three, what afucking let down. I read up on George Hearst as I was going along, so was aware of the future but..........Seriously what a fucking farty end to a season

Unless.....There are 13 episodes and I've failed to realise this. Series one and two have 12 episodes though.

Is there a fourth series?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 11, 2011)

Nope, irritatingly got cancelled with only a half season from S3, which is why it ends so crappily.


----------



## Mapped (Feb 11, 2011)

I read somewhere that they were planning to make a film to tie up the loose ends, but never got round to it. I remember being disappointed the end too. 

Cocksuckers


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2011)

eh?  Season 3 is a full season.  They were offered 6 episodes for S4, but didnt take them as it wouldnt be long enough, although they did take up an option to do two two hour finals eps instead.  Never happened tho, couldn't get the actors together at an appropriate time for one thing.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 11, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Nope, irritatingly got cancelled with only a half season from S3, which is why it ends so crappily.


 
Don't think it was cut short, the problem was both that Milch was distracted by John from Cincinnati (which bombed) and the fact that history dictates there was no epic confrontation between Hearst and the town, he was too powerful, therefore leading to the damp squib ending.

The 4th season, dealing with the great fire that destroyed most of the town, could have been very special, it irritates me that Milch let it slide for a new pet project, it's a similar affectation to that which impacted on Whedon's shows.


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2011)

He didn't let it slide


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 11, 2011)

cocksuckah


----------



## YouSir (Feb 11, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Don't think it was cut short, the problem was both that Milch was distracted by John from Cincinnati (which bombed) and the fact that history dictates there was no epic confrontation between Hearst and the town, he was too powerful, therefore leading to the damp squib ending.
> 
> The 4th season, dealing with the great fire that destroyed most of the town, could have been very special, it irritates me that Milch let it slide for a new pet project, it's a similar affectation to that which impacted on Whedon's shows.


 


belboid said:


> He didn't let it slide


 
Yup, they wouldn't give him a full fourth season, which is what he said he needed to do things properly and the specials wouldn't have been enough either. Shitty but not this fault. Cast were willing/upset too, or at least Lovejoy was.


----------



## silverfish (Feb 12, 2011)

Just resigned myself to watching true blood. Only to find its not harry potteresque but Buffy on 'Rhoids 

I'm most pleased with the sighting of the Mayor of Deadwood as the local copper


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 14, 2011)

> I'm most pleased with the sighting of the Mayor of Deadwood as the local copper



William Sanderson, who was also J.F. Sebasatian in _Bladerunner_.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 14, 2011)

silverfish said:


> I'm most pleased with the sighting of the Mayor of Deadwood as the local copper


 
He's one of those character actors who's in everything, but most people don't know his name.  He's most famous from Newhart, a sit-com from the 80s: 

"Hi, I'm Larry, this is my brother Daryl and this is my other brother Daryl."


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2011)

Bump as we have been watching this and still loving it second time around


----------



## ringo (Apr 27, 2011)

I keep meaning to get the box set, watched the half of it on first showing but never caught the rest. Lovefilm don't have it, oddly, which is a pain in the arris.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

If anyone wants the DVDs then Seasons 1-3 are £25.99 delivered from Sainsburys


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2012)

Finished it over the weekend. Had done the first two series twice through. 

Great series and characters with a poetic dialogue. Make every western I have ever made seem shit now though, and doubt it will be bettered for a long time.


----------



## Stash (Apr 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Finished it over the weekend. Had done the first two series twice through.
> 
> Great series and characters with a poetic dialogue. Make every western I have ever made seem shit now though, and doubt it will be bettered for a long time.


I'm about halfway throuh series 3 and I'm really flagging; it's just so much slower than the first two. Is it worth persevering for some kind of pay off at the end?


----------



## Deareg (Apr 24, 2012)

Stash said:


> I'm about halfway throuh series 3 and I'm really flagging; it's just so much slower than the first two. Is it worth persevering for some kind of pay off at the end?


Definitely yes.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2012)

cocksucker


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2012)

whitey sale!


no, hang on...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2016)

Came to this late - now chugging along nicely through S3... 

My there's so much good here, even the non-plot relevant little asides, like Blazanov explaining the tech behind his newly upgraded telegraph system to Merrick:


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 11, 2016)

I wish I was watching this for the first time, superb TV. 

Up there with Sopranos, Boardwalk Empire, The Wire


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 11, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Came to this late - now chugging along nicely through S3...



Where can this be viewed?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Where can this be viewed?


It's on Amazon Video - but at twenty quid for the first season, and thirty for each of season two and three, you may prefer to _borrow it off the interwebs_


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 11, 2016)

Robbin bastards!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Robbin bastards!


I think you probably meant to say 

_Hoople-headed bilkin' cocksuckers _


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 12, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's on Amazon Video - but at twenty quid for the first season, and thirty for each of season two and three, you may prefer to _borrow it off the interwebs_


I don't see how they can justify that price for one season of a ten-year-old TV series tbh. But you can pick up the complete DVD set for only £14.99.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2016)

thirty quid for an incomplete series 3 as well? That really is taking the rise


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2016)

I do hope the film gets made


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 4, 2017)

S3E12 done and I'm    

Of all the shit that ever gets recommissioned season after season, and they leave us with that level of irresolution in a series so damn good!


----------



## Supine (Jan 5, 2017)

The series ended during the us writers strike. So didn't end the way it should have. 

Amazing cocksucker of a series though.


----------



## ringo (Jan 5, 2017)

Just started from ep1 again.


----------



## Supine (Jan 5, 2017)

ringo said:


> Just started from ep1 again.



Me too


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2017)

Just got the blu-ray of the complete series and have watched E1. Goddam but it's great, and looks magnificent.


----------



## The Fornicator (Jan 15, 2017)

Top 5 all-time list for me, maybe top 3: Milch on coke was Shakespeare, allegedly.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 15, 2017)

I remember this as great telly, would watch again. Mcshane at demonick best.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 15, 2017)

Just missed out on a DVD box set that went for 2 quid on fleabay


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems that Milch is still working on the script for the movie, and that HBO are_ in theory_ giving it a green light (subject to, yadda yadda yadda)...

HBO Still Hopes Deadwood Movie Will Happen But No Script Yet - IGN

I love that ten years on “so when's the _Deadwood_ movie going to happen?” is still one of the first questions TV critics ask HBO executives


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2017)

GODDAMMIT


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2017)

There'll be no Cy Tolliver in it now: Deadwood actor Powers Boothe dies aged 68


----------



## wiskey (May 15, 2017)

You have to have a certain amount of belief to call your baby Powers ... anyway RIP


----------



## belboid (Nov 16, 2017)

Oh yes

Deadwood revival set to start production next year


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2017)

belboid said:


> Oh yes
> 
> Deadwood revival set to start production next year


Oh YES  

I guess that means no film? Would prefer another series to a film.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 16, 2017)

It's a 2 hour film innit?


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2018)

oh yes

Deadwood - Movie What to Know So Far


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2018)

More:

The 'Deadwood' Movie Has Started Filming With 12 Original Cast Members


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2018)

It lives







https://ew.com/


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2018)

Please don't let it be an _Exiled: Law & Order_, a _Homicide: The Movie_, a _This Life +10_...


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2019)

May 31st


----------



## The Octagon (May 23, 2019)

Just noticed no-one had posted the trailer (unless in a different thread) - 



Can't wait to go back to Deadwood.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

belboid said:


> May 31st


This May?


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2019)

Badgers said:


> This May?


A week tomorrow, yes indeed.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

belboid said:


> A week tomorrow, yes indeed.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 23, 2019)

Oh goody


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2019)

This is not getting a cinema release is it?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 16, 2019)

I recently read Deadwood by Pete Dexter, the book the series is based on. It is quite a different kind of story to the series, and as much as I love the series the book is actually even better, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Oula (Aug 16, 2019)

I've read it too and really enjoyed it.


----------

